# About to go all in.....



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok...so after lots more searching and following up on many breeders that have been recommended.....I believe I am going to put a deposit down on a male puppy from Drache Feld German Shepherds out of Kentucky. Two litters arrived just recently, and should be available by mid-August. Perfect timing, the dogs are amazing, and my wife is very excited. Just thought I would let a few folks know and again say thanks for all the recent advice and suggestions.

- J.


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats! I love puppies.

Good luck.

Mike


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! I think you cannot go wrong with Charlie....he is actually one of the 'big names' who would rather get good companion homes for pups than sell the majority of the litter to show homes...the very very best conformation prospects stay within the kennel, and he wants good homes for pups that would be middle of the road show prospects....I have referred quite a few people to him, and actually, am staying with friends during my rehab from the 3/30 accident who have Zeke v Drache Feld, a therapy dog and companion...

Lee


----------

